# Medical failure



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Long story short....

I haven't felt well since just before Thanksgiving. A cold, that I just couldn't get over. The whole family had it. We would all get better, then get sick again. Since my sister and one nephew have asthma I insisted they go to the doctors. I decided to treat myself using only natural home remedies. They got better, I got sicker. I tried every home remedy I know of and some I heard about, nothing worked. I lost my voice last Saturday but stayed stubborn and wouldn't go to the doctors. My theory was that if there wasn't a doctor around I would have to treat us. Wednesday morning we were supposed to be running errands, that is what they told me and I fell for it. We ended up at the doctors office. I am starting to feel better now but I am very disappointed that none of the home remedies worked. I am also frustrated with the cost of medicine, $155.00 with rx insurance is ridiculous!

I really think the lack of penicillin/antibiotics was my down fall. Since 3 of the 4 of us are allergic to penicillin it is not something we keep in our medicine cabinet. I tried the natural antibiotics with no success. 

I already got a lecture from the doctor, sister and my best friend about waiting so long so please no lectures LOL.

I am interested in knowing what home remedies you would have tried. I am not going to list what I tried because I really want to know what others would do. In a SHTF scenario this would have really hurt our family. 

Oh by the way, it is Bronchitis.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Long story short....
> 
> I haven't felt well since just before Thanksgiving. A cold, that I just couldn't get over. The whole family had it. We would all get better, then get sick again. Since my sister and one nephew have asthma I insisted they go to the doctors. I decided to treat myself using only natural home remedies. They got better, I got sicker. I tried every home remedy I know of and some I heard about, nothing worked. I lost my voice last Saturday but stayed stubborn and wouldn't go to the doctors. My theory was that if there wasn't a doctor around I would have to treat us. Wednesday morning we were supposed to be running errands, that is what they told me and I fell for it. We ended up at the doctors office. I am starting to feel better now but I am very disappointed that none of the home remedies worked. I am also frustrated with the cost of medicine, $155.00 with rx insurance is ridiculous!
> 
> ...


Was wondering where you had been glad your feeling better. Did you try the fish antibiotics?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My prayers are with you and your family ,,, hope you all feel better very soon . I have a paper back book with home remedies ,, some have worked and some didn't , I would say more worked , the book is called " natural home remedies " . It's about 10 years old .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have gotten sinus infections and bronchitis so often that I just ride it out anymore. Since the implementation of the affordable care act I can no longer afford to go to the doctor.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Auntie: Glad to hear that you hve some really sneaky folks close to you. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry you are under the weather. I hope you get better soon. 

Remember less people die when treated with modern medical practice.

That's why the life span of the typical citizens is so much longer.

You have to know when to draw the line. I am glad you were taken in.

Did they ask if you have guns in your house and are you under stress?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

neonoah said:


> ...
> - cover all the symptoms. Use combinations instead of 1 or 2 at a time.
> - explore whether something is actually toxic at high levels, or your body just "dumps" what it doesn't need.
> - chum up with plant purveyors, indios, whatever you have, to save a lot of time learning from the ground up, on your own. Chances are tje answer will be "yes, we've noticed that and most people are having better luck with...." and a wealth of interesting things that make a difference. The chances are very high that you will be your people's front line, so keep going. 25,000 plants known to go through checking....


I agree that using more than one remedy at a time is needed. I just couldn't get the right combination. I also have to take into account the very, very dry air that we have in Colorado.



hawgrider said:


> Was wondering where you had been glad your feeling better. Did you try the fish antibiotics?


No I didn't but I am going to do more research on antibiotics for animals and fish.



alterego said:


> .....
> 
> You have to know when to draw the line. I am glad you were taken in.
> 
> Did they ask if you have guns in your house and are you under stress?


Yes they did ask about the 'weapons' and if I was safe at home. I have never been good at the 'line' thing 

Targetshooter who is the author?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mucinex, Advil cold/sinus, Advil. Drink plenty of water. 

It's takes about 3 days for the mucinex to start working good for me. When I can smell it in my urine I know it's at therapeutic levels. This occurs at the directed dose. 

The Advil cold/sinus has pseudoephedrine and ibuprofen together. I take the directed dose. 

Regular Advil I usually take one combined with the Advil cold/sinus for the extra ibuprofen. 

If the sinus drainage has made it into my bronchial tubes I take hot showers 3 times a day then sit in a steam room. My shower has a steam generator. 

This loosens the congestion so I can get it up, in conjunction with the mucinex that thins it out and makes it less sticky. Plenty of water is a must it the mucinex doesn't work. 

I use one steam treatment in the morning and one at night. The third steam treatment if needed is in the middle of the night. I found that if my chest is congested that middle of the night treatment is absolutely necessary or it collects in my chest during the night and makes it miserable in the morning. 

A virus can cause excess mucous production and if it's not expelled readily that mucous will transform into a secondary bacterial infection. 

If I get burning in my sinuses and fever I suspect a bacterial infection and I wash my sinuses with distilled water and a mild mixture of sodium ( salt). 

I continue the above treatment well after I feel better, usually 5 days. This insures I get everything washed out good and don't have a relapse, or get a secondary infection. 

If the above sinus salt water treatment fails to give relief after 3 days, I go to my doctor and get s shot of decadron(steroid) and antibiotics.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

No lectures here - My wife and I turned to traditional medicine and not just GP's, we went to the specialists ENT's and Allergy / Immunology specialists. We have been sick since Thanksgiving. Wife was out on short term disability because what ever super cold came around really walloped her. Now I just got back from the ENT who looked at my CT and thinks we may have a mold infection. I'm on antibiotics and steroids (again X3) and he is trying to determine if he will need to do surgery to clean out my sinuses from the solid matter left behind from the infections.

I'm telling you this to tell you that what ever is going around is BAD. All three of us have been down and we started very aggressively treating this. You need not feel any shame.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Around 1900 most children died before the age of 5. Immunization and antibiotics have contributed to allowing more children to survive and expanded the average life span from fifties to seventies. When social security was created the average male was dead at 50. So retirement at 65 worked. Living into our seventies and the previous surplus spent decades ago means that program is headed for big trouble. But I digress. Bravo Auntie for making every effort to understand and utilize herbal medicine. What you are doing may payoff I the future when modern medicine is just a memory. Many great suggestions by members.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Long story short....
> 
> I haven't felt well since just before Thanksgiving. A cold, that I just couldn't get over. The whole family had it. We would all get better, then get sick again. Since my sister and one nephew have asthma I insisted they go to the doctors. I decided to treat myself using only natural home remedies. They got better, I got sicker. I tried every home remedy I know of and some I heard about, nothing worked. I lost my voice last Saturday but stayed stubborn and wouldn't go to the doctors. My theory was that if there wasn't a doctor around I would have to treat us. Wednesday morning we were supposed to be running errands, that is what they told me and I fell for it. We ended up at the doctors office. I am starting to feel better now but I am very disappointed that none of the home remedies worked. I am also frustrated with the cost of medicine, $155.00 with rx insurance is ridiculous!
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Doctors have killed everybody I know. Sip Red Wine. That will cure anything.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sometimes it's just better to go to the doctor. Worry about what you'll do if they aren't any doctors when there isn't any doctors.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Sometimes it's just better to go to the doctor. Worry about what you'll do if they aren't any doctors when there isn't any doctors.


That is the point of my frustration. If I had waited until there was no doctor available I would have continued to get sicker.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Long story short....
> 
> I haven't felt well since just before Thanksgiving. A cold, that I just couldn't get over. The whole family had it. We would all get better, then get sick again. Since my sister and one nephew have asthma I insisted they go to the doctors. I decided to treat myself using only natural home remedies. They got better, I got sicker. I tried every home remedy I know of and some I heard about, nothing worked. I lost my voice last Saturday but stayed stubborn and wouldn't go to the doctors. My theory was that if there wasn't a doctor around I would have to treat us. Wednesday morning we were supposed to be running errands, that is what they told me and I fell for it. We ended up at the doctors office. I am starting to feel better now but I am very disappointed that none of the home remedies worked. I am also frustrated with the cost of medicine, $155.00 with rx insurance is ridiculous!
> 
> ...


I would have put myself on azithromycin and also taken my emergenC 3 times a day, drank at least 3 quarts of fluids daily and rested as much as possible. dependent on your health and age, a respiratory infection in nothing to mess with.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I agree with you. Doctors have killed everybody I know. Sip Red Wine. That will cure anything.


My grandmother alternated wine, brandy and port depending on the time of year and how she was feeling.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i eat cooked garlic in most everything. thats a preventitive i guess. When i do get feeling sickly first thing i do is squeeze a lemon or lime into a coffee cup, then add a few teaspoons of raw honey,and some cinnamon, warm that in microwve and mix it then drink. i do that 2x a day if in about 3 days im not alot better i crush up garlic into ACV mix with water and honey and drink that, it tastes terrible yes, if in 3 days that doesnt work i go the the VA.
i have soem of the fish antibiotics but havent used them yet. not really sure about dosage and how many pills how many times per day etc...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

auntie if you needed antibiotics then you had a virus not a cold - what people usually call cold is a sinus drain or possible infection a true cold is asthma, bronchitis, and such- cold stands for *c*hronic *o*bstructive _l_ung *d*isease. Just pointing that out I am glad you got a sneaky loving family.
I am wondering if you got plenty of rest like more than normal? because that my dear is how you heals through rest and upping clear fluids. I think this is the mistake most peeps make they don't slow down.
did you t slugging some jack or vodka or what ever you like down? this usually works for me and helps keep my lungs clear.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> auntie if you needed antibiotics then you had a virus not a cold - what people usually call cold is a sinus drain or possible infection a true cold is asthma, bronchitis, and such- cold stands for *c*hronic *o*bstructive _l_ung *d*isease. Just pointing that out I am glad you got a sneaky loving family.
> I am wondering if you got plenty of rest like more than normal? because that my dear is how you heals through rest and upping clear fluids. I think this is the mistake most peeps make they don't slow down.
> did you t slugging some jack or vodka or what ever you like down? this usually works for me and helps keep my lungs clear.


Antibiotics are not indicated for a virus.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

are you a doctor?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Wait a minute.... I'm not a doctor and I didn't stay at a holiday inn last nite... 
But I have always been told by doctors that antibiotics are for a bacterial infection NOT a virus. Am I wrong? Prove me wrong then with evidence other than a opinon.... just for fun.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Auntie said:


> My grandmother alternated wine, brandy and port depending on the time of year and how she was feeling.


I take tequila because the Agave plant has properties that help manage diabetes. I'm 42 and haven't got diabetes yet!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I had chronic bronchitis at 35 for 10 years then it quit. My best and prayers to you Auntie.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes antibiotic kill Bactria they also boost immune system for fighting off viruses case in point go to the Rx for the flu they will prescribe an antibiotic for you.
most over the counter medicine treats the symptoms so you feel better to help you rest but most people take the meds feel good and go on about their day then wonder why a week latter they still feel like crud.
rest and up the fluid intake, you body only has so many ways to evacuate the sickness bathroom 1 and 2,nose, mouth,ears and sweat so fluids help clear out your system and drinking more keeps you from getting dehydrated.
your body is a powerful healing machine but you have to rest to let it do it's work.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

deleted du[plicate


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> yes antibiotic kill Bactria they also boost immune system for fighting off viruses case in point go to the Rx for the flu they will prescribe an antibiotic for you.
> most over the counter medicine treats the symptoms so you feel better to help you rest but most people take the meds feel good and go on about their day then wonder why a week latter they still feel like crud.
> rest and up the fluid intake, you body only has so many ways to evacuate the sickness bathroom 1 and 2,nose, mouth,ears and sweat so fluids help clear out your system and drinking more keeps you from getting dehydrated.
> your body is a powerful healing machine but you have to rest to let it do it's work.


Viruses are NOT killed by antibiotics and have nothing to do with boosting the immune system for fighting off viruses. They DO NOT prescribe an antibiotic to fight the flu. If caught early enough an antiviral medication, not antibiotic, like tamiflu is given that may or may not shorten the length of illness. 
And NO I"M NOT A DOCTOR, I'M A NURSE WHICH IS EVEN BETTER! check your information before you mislead someone and cause them harm


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie, I am glad your doing better and kudos to your family. I was wondering where you were lately. I don't blame ya for not wanting to go to the doctor. I am not a run to the doctor guy myself, spent most of my life avoiding them till lately. As I age, unfortunately, I am forced to have to deal with them, the insurance, and their cost. In a SHTF event as many or more will die from lack of medical treatment as the violence sure to accompany such an event. Lack of real medical is one of the real concerns for me in that situation.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Viruses are NOT killed by antibiotics and have nothing to do with boosting the immune system for fighting off viruses. They DO NOT prescribe an antibiotic to fight the flu. If caught early enough an antiviral medication, not antibiotic, like tamiflu is given that may or may not shorten the length of illness.
> And NO I"M NOT A DOCTOR, I'M A NURSE WHICH IS EVEN BETTER! check your information before you mislead someone and cause them harm


Thats what Im saying. Antibiotics are over prescribed because there seems to be a misunderstanding how how to use them. Proper use is not for any virus. This is why we are running out of effective antibiotics.

Holy crap people there is a lot of bad info here on this thread.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I had some crud a while back. After a few weeks of not listening to Mrs SP she handed me a bottle of OTC nasal spray. She poured 1/2 out and replaced with colloidal silver. I used the spray (shaken vigorously to mix) per direction on the bottle for a week and was cured. 

Glad you are feeling better. I wish I could help better but Mrs SP is the one who does all the homeopathic resurch in the house. I should start studying with her.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

About 45 years ago, . . . and for most of those years, . . . I have taken 2 or 3 tablets each day: 500 mg Vitamin C.

I can count on one hand the big time serious cold / bronchitis / flue episodes I have weathered in those years (I'm 71 now). 

I have since added a calcium / Vit D, . . . and a couple of garlic pills to the daily regimen. I know garlic is not listed for blood pressure, . . . my blood pressure is basically level now since I started it about 10 years ago.

I used to go to the local sawbones for shots in my knees and shoulders from time to time, . . . the Vit D / Calcium ended that several years ago.

When I feel a cold coming on, . . . in addition to the 3 Vit C in the morning, . . . it's 3 more at night with 2 full strength Bayer Aspirin, . . . cold will then last maybe 3 days, mostly only 2 and sometimes only 1.

YMMV, . . . but these work for me.

Oh, . . . yeah, . . . forgot, . . . I thru the junk food out of the house. We cook instead of heating up something out of the frozen cases at the grocery, . . . forget the "tuna helper" or the other "heat and eat, . . . just add hamburger" casseroles out there, . . . chips are a treat, not a staple in our diet, . . . sandwiches as meals occur maybe once a week. Lots of eggs, . . . meat, . . . beans, . . . taters, . . . 

All of these things affect the body's ability to ward off outside attacks.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

There are several problems that can occur from not treating a sinus infection. One (there are others)of these complications is that the infection can erode your sinuses. This can expose the roots of your upper teeth, you can even get an infected tooth from it. 

Talk to your dentist about it.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Long story short....
> 
> I haven't felt well since just before Thanksgiving. A cold, that I just couldn't get over. The whole family had it. We would all get better, then get sick again. Since my sister and one nephew have asthma I insisted they go to the doctors. I decided to treat myself using only natural home remedies. They got better, I got sicker. I tried every home remedy I know of and some I heard about, nothing worked. I lost my voice last Saturday but stayed stubborn and wouldn't go to the doctors. My theory was that if there wasn't a doctor around I would have to treat us. Wednesday morning we were supposed to be running errands, that is what they told me and I fell for it. We ended up at the doctors office. I am starting to feel better now but I am very disappointed that none of the home remedies worked. I am also frustrated with the cost of medicine, $155.00 with rx insurance is ridiculous!
> 
> ...


I also never go to the doctor unless it is a broken bone, torn ligament or something of that nature. I have tried the fish antibiotics and they do work as long as you use the right one at the right dose and exactly on time. Have used fish mox for an infection in my tonsils as well as home remedies like gargling with warm sea salt water and immune boosters like vitamin c,d,a.

I got very sick around 2 weeks ago. It was I believe a sinus infection and broncitis. After about 5 days of feeling like crap I started myself on antibiotics. For this I took ciprofloxacin doses of 500mg every 12 hours for 7 days and it worked for me.

That very dry air you mentioned sounds like it played a large role in irritating your respitory system. Do you have a air humidifier?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yeah you guys are correct, my mistake , and this is a perfect example of how important medical can be in a survival situation, and why everyone should have a basic 1st aid knowledge, thank you everyone for correcting me.
it also shows how fast a topic can go off thread.
Auntie I am glad your feeling better and wish you the best.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay rather than do a bunch of quotes here are some comments.

Rest - not enough, there is never enough rest time. I don't sleep a lot healthy or not. 

Vitamin C - I am a huge supporter of vitamin c in your daily diet. I feel everyone should take/consume vit c.

Antibiotics - I believe antibiotic abuse has caused a lot of problems. I need to learn more about them to use them correctly.

We have humidifiers in the living room and by the wood stove. I have added another one to family room. 

Water consumption - according to my doctor never enough. I am working on increasing my water intake.

Food - We don't eat out often (last year it was 5 times). We don't eat hamburger helper or other pre-packaged just add water type things. Our frozen dinners are things that I have cooked and vac sealed. I believe that a good and balanced diet is important!

It is interesting to see the differences of opinions in this thread. I have learned a few things.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Print it, Read it, Keep it. *

Alternative Antibiotics in Survival | Collapse Medicine | Doom and Bloom (TM) | Doom and Bloom (TM)

From my limited research the following are not penicillin based. Do your own research before taking
Clindamycin 300mg (FISH-CIN)
Azithromycin 250mg (AQUATIC AZITHROMYCIN)
Erythromycin (FISH MYCIN)

I keep several types of fish antibiotics around. The FDA has been slowly closing the ability to purchase these antibiotics from online stores. They don't cost much, are the same as humans use, and are a potential lifesaver if things go bad and you can't get to a doctor.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Other related and useful links
How to Stockpile Antibiotics for Long Term Survival - Backdoor Survival
fish antibiotics


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm a big believer in modern medicine vs homeopathic cures, modern medicine is amazing. The cost of care is outrageous though, especially now in the United States. Thanks Obama!



> Yes they did ask about the 'weapons' and if I was safe at home. I have never been good at the 'line' thing
> 
> Targetshooter who is the author?


I always just refuse to answer that question lol. If they insisted I would just state that my home is protected by a ferocious guard chihuahua which it is.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

neonoah said:


> There's a big division among medical people. Those who find the snooping and infantalizing distasteful are still vocal about it. No matter what is said, it continues to spread.


I was just talking with my good friend Slippy (not his real name) about that the other day. I said "Slip, how come infantalizing continues to spread when people find it so distasteful?"

He said "Buck, therein lies your business opportunity".


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

BuckB said:


> I was just talking with my good friend Slippy (not his real name) about that the other day. I said "Slip, how come infantalizing continues to spread when people find it so distasteful?"
> 
> He said "Buck, therein lies your business opportunity".


Where is Slippy? Is he okay in this big storm?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Where is Slippy? Is he okay in this big storm?


He's waiting for you to come visit at the orange place.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Where is Slippy? Is he okay in this big storm?


You know Slipster; he can't go for more than a few weeks without being sent to the penalty box.

He's OK. This just gives him time to polish up his manifesto.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

was wonder the same thing on what happen to slippy


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My main focus is on preventing infection. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Antibiotics can cause its own set of problems. I avoid them and use them as a semi last resort.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> No lectures here - My wife and I turned to traditional medicine and not just GP's, we went to the specialists ENT's and Allergy / Immunology specialists. We have been sick since Thanksgiving. Wife was out on short term disability because what ever super cold came around really walloped her. Now I just got back from the ENT who looked at my CT and thinks we may have a mold infection. I'm on antibiotics and steroids (again X3) and he is trying to determine if he will need to do surgery to clean out my sinuses from the solid matter left behind from the infections.
> 
> I'm telling you this to tell you that what ever is going around is BAD. All three of us have been down and we started very aggressively treating this. You need not feel any shame.


Sit-Rep 02-05-16:
Well - I ended up in the hospital Tuesday. Sinus infection turned to bronchitis and pneumonia. I've been super aggressive with this because I know the dangers of untreated infections, especially where breathing is involved and still ended up missing a week of work and going into the ER. Now I'm on my 5th and 6th rounds of antibiotics. Doc is hitting me with a 1, 2 punch combination of Azith and Levofloxin. I've had so many antibiotics now, when I cough I almost crap my pants. Each one is a roll of the dice and if I'm totally honest, I've come up snake-eyes a couple of times. :-(

I'm not sure what has gone around this year but it has way-laid my wife and then moved on to way-lay me. Several co-workers at each of our respective jobs have been out for extended periods as well so I know it isn't just my house.

Doc ran some tests which I should get back today. He thinks it bay be "Valley Fever." That's a disease specific to the desert and area of Northern Mexico to Phoenix.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coccidioidomycosis

AZ sees about 7,000 cases a year, so it is entirely possible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Get well GT.



GTGallop said:


> Sit-Rep 02-05-16:
> Well - I ended up in the hospital Tuesday. Sinus infection turned to bronchitis and pneumonia. I've been super aggressive with this because I know the dangers of untreated infections, especially where breathing is involved and still ended up missing a week of work and going into the ER. Now I'm on my 5th and 6th rounds of antibiotics. Doc is hitting me with a 1, 2 punch combination of Azith and Levofloxin. I've had so many antibiotics now, when I cough I almost crap my pants. Each one is a roll of the dice and if I'm totally honest, I've come up snake-eyes a couple of times. :-(
> 
> I'm not sure what has gone around this year but it has way-laid my wife and then moved on to way-lay me. Several co-workers at each of our respective jobs have been out for extended periods as well so I know it isn't just my house.
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wish you well GT. Slow down and get well.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Damn GT! Get well.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Sit-Rep 02-05-16:
> Well - I ended up in the hospital Tuesday. Sinus infection turned to bronchitis and pneumonia. I've been super aggressive with this because I know the dangers of untreated infections, especially where breathing is involved and still ended up missing a week of work and going into the ER. Now I'm on my 5th and 6th rounds of antibiotics. Doc is hitting me with a 1, 2 punch combination of Azith and Levofloxin. I've had so many antibiotics now, when I cough I almost crap my pants. Each one is a roll of the dice and if I'm totally honest, I've come up snake-eyes a couple of times. :-(
> 
> I'm not sure what has gone around this year but it has way-laid my wife and then moved on to way-lay me. Several co-workers at each of our respective jobs have been out for extended periods as well so I know it isn't just my house.
> ...


wish there was an acknowledge button instead of a like button because getting sick sucks. hopefully those doctors can get you pumped full of medicine so you feel better.


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

I have the bronchitis all the time. The only thing helps me is Eucalyptus Oil and inhalation with salt water.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

GT so sorry to read that you ended up in the hospital. I hope you improve quickly, get lots of rest!


----------

